# DR. Robert Grows Like A PRO 215 SB 420 KUSH 4 LESS BOMB *** WEED FROM THE KUSH



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

GUESS WHO S BACK? :hubba:  Hi, is how I stay all the time real high I need HEMP to go to sleep and other minor pains...  I'm staring A whole NEW grow.  and this will be the journal so Im doing BUBBA KUSH  and Fire OG Kush and some MANGO all strains come from oakland. bubba kush n mango came from blue sky in oaksterdam  and fire OG came from harborside in oakland  1000 w MH for veg  and 1000 w Hps to flower.  Ill b using CFL to root :holysheep: clones.  Ill be using rockwool as medium in a 5x5 tray with pumps feeding 2 to 3 times a day . Ill do my own receipe for nutrients :  a mix of organic fertilizer like BAT guano, BONE meals, BLOOD meals and other organic nutrients along with the General hydroponics nova series. ILL b cooling down thinks with a a couple of nice fan for intake and exhaust to a good carbon filter. No Co2. IM doing a Sea Of Green grow style about 24 plants per light veggin may be 10-14 days and flower for about 8-9weeks flushing 2 weeks  not bad tell me what u think please any IDEAS or suggestions   ILL POST LOTS OF PICTURES tomorrow Ill star by going to the hydro store and buy all my nutrients I already have the moms ready SO HAVE A SEAT and enjoy the afghani show


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

I still Need to buy

* Fans                                              
* carbon filter
* water trays
* water pumps 
* mite and mold prevention sprays

Any Ideas On what brands and sizes I should go with???
should I use Avid for mites??
and what should I use for Powder mildew??
my room should be a 20 ft. x 20 ft. about 8x1000w for flower whats size of fans do I need?what CFM???
and for the filter what size would be good for the room size???
also should I use Co2 is it worth the extra money???

THANKS FOR THE HELP


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow, quite an ambitious plan!  The best of luck.

You're not going to use the whole space are you?  Eight 1000W are only good for about 240 sq ft and you have 400.

I would not use something like Avid unless I needed it.  Mites can develop tolerance to miticides very fast and I do not treat my plants unless I see a spider mite.  Just keep your space clean and check all clones you buy well for mites.  Forbid is my miticide of choice.

I am not sure how organic nutes, GH nutes, and hydro are going to go together.  Have you done this or do you know anyone else running a F & D using both organic and chem nutes?  Also the GH FloraNova is a stand alone nute that comes in grow and bloom.  The GH Flora series is grow, micro, and bloom where you use some of each depending on the growing phase you are in.

You way want to extend your flowering estimates to 10 weeks.  I would not flush at the end of the flowering cycle--never seen any reason to starve the girls at the end of the flowering cycle when they really need food.

How do you plan on cooling your space--8000W is going to generate some heat.  That will partly determine the exhaust fans you need to use.


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

Wow....Dr Rob is going big boy grow.....

That sounds like a lot of work brosef.


----------



## happydaze (Aug 18, 2011)

will b good times when it pans out. Here's to the good dr. :joint:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Wow, quite an ambitious plan!  The best of luck.
> 
> You're not going to use the whole space are you?  Eight 1000W are only good for about 240 sq ft and you have 400.
> 
> ...



HI friends how is everything??? thanks for stopping... 
1* my mistake I meant to say Im doing two 10x10 wish is 200 sq ft!!!!

2* I already have mites and other lil bugs so I have to spray now!!before I make my clone I wanna finish the bugs the lil of mildew!!!what s good for PM powder mildew???anyone??

3*the organic nutrients and hydro ive used them b4... all I gotta do is lower the dose Of the complete GH series(including liquid bloom, and the booster from GH) and mix it with my organic nutes... I let the bat guano sit for about a day then filter the big pieces that may stop a pump... check my PH then my ppm then is dinner time for my ladies.... so yeah IVe done it before with incredible results... real good taste. thanks for the concern n the advice

4*I Always try to flush real good to the point where my plant look yellow... i thouth it was good and that all the top grower would flush... or 2 weeks is too much... last time i did 3 weeks of flushing and was very tasty and smelly... but who knows!!!!

5* yeah the heat is gonna b present so ill us a bunch of cool hoods and connect a couple of nice intake and exhause fans... I just dont know how much CFM??? to use for my 200 sq ft grwo room(s) I will also need to fix my veggin room since after this I wanna do 2 mo veg 2 mo flower .... thanks for all the info Ill look for the forbid miticide thanks HEMP GODESSS:hubba:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

happydaze said:
			
		

> will b good times when it pans out. Here's to the good dr. :joint:



thanks bud come to LA and smoke a joint with me u sound like a good patient :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Wow....Dr Rob is going big boy grow.....
> 
> That sounds like a lot of work brosef.




I know right lots of work... im gonna buy an electric trimmer it wont b the same But I Just cant do all the trimming NO WAY...

then HL add to that school and work bro... Its gonna take the man in me to go tru with this grwo till NOv 15  Ill b asking u for ur advice THANKS HL u r the best BFF lol yeah buddy smoke up people!!!  Im gonna smoke a bowl b4 I go to the hydro store Please keep Commenting and bringing good advice later HL say HI to the wwifey hope all ur ladies do good this season DANkVilLE!!!!!!!


----------



## Locked (Aug 18, 2011)

We are here when you need us Dr......be safe bro.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> We are here when you need us Dr......be safe bro.



That means a lot to me... and yeah Ill b safe im only doing this for me a and a couple of patients!!! 215 u know and I dont tell anyone anything... just go to school and work.  thats all my only lady is Jane which Im married too.. 

:holysheep: I was reading mombpuffa journal w the purple trichs... thats funny the title cause My "purple dog" which was a mix of chemdogpurpletrainreckand kush(made by oaksterdam) in one of my past grow I had a lot of it and it turned so purple that a lot if not most trich were purple not amber or foggy a lil clear may b but yeah all purple trichs all over where they were purple parts Ill post pictures as soon as  I get a chance may b tonight!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 18, 2011)

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> HI friends how is everything??? thanks for stopping...
> 1* my mistake I meant to say Im doing two 10x10 wish is 200 sq ft!!!!
> 
> 2* I already have mites and other lil bugs so I have to spray now!!before I make my clone I wanna finish the bugs the lil of mildew!!!what s good for PM powder mildew???anyone??
> ...



I may pick your brain later about using both GH nutes and organic teas--sounds interesting.

No, I do not flush my plants and really, you cannot taste any kind of chemical taste after a good cure.

I connect my hoods in series rather than in parallel as UI believe they cool better.  Are you going to have A/C?  What are ambient temps?


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 18, 2011)

cool cool Im berly gonna do the sut up so I dont know what the temp will b but Ive had it before at 77 with 6 1000 w so should not b a big problem   Gotta run to the hydro store  thanks for stoping HempGoddesss


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 21, 2011)

ill see if I can upload pictures!  I bought my two trays with high domes and a bunch of starting cubes!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

so here a pic of my stuff 
to the left is My BUBBA KUSH VEGGIN
to the right is MY MANGO VEGGIN 
we got flora nova bloom( I bought one quarter for now)Ill go 3 part next drive to the hydro store)

then 1 min 420 solution

then my Unbrakable pipe inside the LV pouch next to my favorite bowl 

then some clonex cloning gel

and clonex clone solution 

in the back I have the green cure I wrote about for PM... after two days looks great!

then is the MIGHTY WASH I did some research and its really good Im about to spray my room... wish me LUCK And  I need some GREEN mojo:hubba: 

MR. MOJO RISING lol:holysheep: 

THEN to the side I have two big domes, two trays, two trays that go inside the other trays and it has holes to drain the excess water from the babies

I also got pagro block 1.5 x 1.5

THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!  I got 3 more pictures of all my moms and stuff Im waiting for them to upload
  laters midnight tokers


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

O I almost forgot

in the picture there is also some flowering Bat guano 0-12-1
then the mexican bat guano for vegging 10-2-1
then the bone meal organic miracle grow 6-9-0

laters Comments please


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 22, 2011)

at the very top on the first post of this thread I posted a pictures of most of my moms.... bubba kush, Mango and even Og kush!!!! tell me what u think ... IM about to transplant...  this will b the last time I used soil... 2 slow.  EBB N FLOW next time baby!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 25, 2011)

I just got done watering and spraying my plants for those nasty nets and larvas here is a pic I found on the net
and after I spray for mites Ill up load 
some Nice PICS I wanna postt.... then late transplant  since im in flower already and at the same time make clones!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 1, 2011)

sorry i havent post it the pics it ALWAYS hapens to me(check out my o ther journal ull see)... any how so I got NEWs so I m getting readywith  all my clones n stuffady for my "BIG BOY GROW" HL...  but right now I have a small grow going  so Im just gonna make different journal   journal ONE will b the one Im in with MANGO n BUBBA KUSH SOIL
and journal 2 will b about my MEDICAL GROW of 8x1000 w/ Fire OG KUSH, BUBBA KUSH, MANGO KUSH HYDRO


but here is the twist... I m going completly organic in journal #1 may b one day all I ll ever do will b organic  Ill post pictures FOR SURE and Im also gonna make the two diferent journals


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 2, 2011)

Ill post new updated ics in the new two journals



first pic mango next to bubba on thhe right

second pic mango n bubba

third picture bubba kush about to b toped and is gonna b the 1rst clone on the dome 

fourth pic egg shields for organic fertilizer  I find it very good for my plants I also use clean ashes

fifth picture on the next post u see it anzipp n thast the same bubba plant just cut and u see the cut in the back

the last picture is of some of the supplies

that 





















View attachment attachments_2011_09_02.zip


View attachment attachments_2011_09_02 1.zip


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 2, 2011)

Im on my level yeah take one shot shot to the head the aother 3 r going in Im on my level yeah... I now know how not to get those zip files


----------

